# wharfedale diamond 9 series



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone here fans of the wharfedale diamond 9 series?

If so or not, please post your thoughts about the one's you tried or demo'd.

Love to hear all feedbacks. 
Many thanks.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Wharfedale Diamond 9.1s I listened to I found were exceptional in the midrange, piano and vocals exquisite. While having adequate bass for most music listening, it has been pointed out by reviewers that its seemingly acceptable bass reproduction is due to a sonic trick described as the "LS3/5a British upper-bass bump trick". http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1105wharfedale/index.html The Wharfedale Diamond 9.6 exhibited a different sound, probably due to different midrange and bass drivers. They are a full range loudspeaker that I could certainly live with for my critical music listening. For the $800/pair they currently can be had for they would be a good value if you like the sound. The 9.6s with 9.1s for surrounds and a 9.CS or 9.CM center would create a very good home theater speaker system. although I haven't heard the Wharfedales in such a setup.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have often heard good things about these speakers... but never personally heard them myself.

One of our staff members use to own a pair and I bet he will chime in and give his thoughts.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Anyone here fans of the wharfedale diamond 9 series?
> 
> If so or not, please post your thoughts about the one's you tried or demo'd.
> 
> ...


Mike, 
I owned an entire Wharfedale Diamond 9 Series 7.1 Setup. Subwoofer and all. It was driven by a Denon AVR-3808ci receiver. I actually liked the Diamond 9.6's very much. They had a nice slam to them but not overpowering. They were a bit veiled up top but not bad with a receiver as they tend to be bright overall, so the balance was ok. The center and surrounds were all great performers as well. 

I had the larger of the two centers in the diamond series and it paid off while listening to movies. Voices were crisp, and full sounding without bloat or too much thickness. 

The side speakers were the dipole surrounds and did there job nicely. 

For the rear speakers I used a pair of diamond 9.1's bookshelf's. Or was it 9.0's????? Can't remember at this point but I do remember just loving to hear anything played through that system. 

The Wharfedales haven't been given there fair share of credit. They make a great product. Right up there with any of the solid Canadian manufacturers.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

All - Thank you for your feedback. I am beating myself and trying to jump the fence on which speakers to get either between the Warfs Diamond 9.4 and center channel 9.cs (3.0 setup) or (3) of the Emotiva ERM-1's.

HionHiFi - it seems like you did enjoy these speakers. Do you still own these and if not, what did you upgrade to?

Everyone else - I recent owner of some HTD L2 speakers. Do you guys think that going to the Diamond 9-series is an upgrade or about equal (specs and all) of the HTD (Home Theater Direct / Level 2 series)? 

Last, if it was your wallet, which setup would you go with (in 3.0 / Front L / C / R) between the Warfedale Diamond 9.4 and center channel 9.cs or three of the Emotiva ERM-1's?

Again......... thanks and I will stop beating the dead-horse 


I just purchased a Pioneer VSX-1015TX from a forum member on here. This is what I will be using in the time being, until I can afford a dedicated amp in the near future (I seek a XPA-5 here very soon)


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> All - Thank you for your feedback. I am beating myself and trying to jump the fence on which speakers to get either between the Warfs Diamond 9.4 and center channel 9.cs (3.0 setup) or (3) of the Emotiva ERM-1's.
> 
> HionHiFi - it seems like you did enjoy these speakers. Do you still own these and if not, what did you upgrade to?
> 
> ...


It is a pickle no doubt. Which speakers to buy? :mooooh: The Emotiva ERM-1's are nice. Especially at the $149 closeout deal. Remember though they are 4 ohms and you Pioneer receiver may not have the juice to push them to reference levels without high distortion. Which in turn can destroy woofers, and burn up tweeters. So long as your blasting them you should be ok. The XPA-5 your seeking for the future will be a very nice partner to the ERM-1's. The ERM's are pretty efficient at 89db's so that's cool. 

I've owned the Wharfedale so they do have a special place in my heart. I do not own the Whafedale's anymore however. Some time ago I moved to a 2 channel system. I did this so that I could focus my money on a higher quality system with less components rather than spreading the money I did have for a system around 8 speakers, plus the other requisite home theater equipment.

I may move back but I'm waiting for Emotiva to finish production and development of their new entry level home theater processor the UMC-1. I moved to Vandersteen 2Ce Signature Speakers, Cambridge Audio Azur 840A Integrated Amp, Oppo DV-980H Transport, and a Cambridge Audio DAC Magic for my DAC functions.

If I were doing it again, I would choose the Emotiva's simply because I've already owed the Whafedale's. And also I've owned and loved my LMC-1/LPA-A Processor/Amplifier combo. I like Emotiva. I like to try new things in audio to so that may not be of much help to you. 

If I remember correctly, your Pioneer has preouts for all channels. You can use it as a processor with an external amplifier like the Emotive XPA-5. Then when money permits, or products present themselves you can upgrade your receiver to a dedicated home theater processor.


----------

